# Cornstarch in relish



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

That's a no no, right ? I've found many recipes for zucchini relish that call for cornstarch. I assume that's to thicken it but that's not 100% safe when water bathing, right ? Could I just leave it out and strain as needed when I use it ?


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

I have the same question.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I went ahead and canned mine without it. It's in the canner now - and it seemed plenty thick. Like so thick there was a teeny bit of juice in the pot and I was trying to divide it among 8 pints jars. Regardless .... It's guuuuuuud !!


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

You are correct, canning with cornstarch is a no-no. I never put any thickner in my relishes and they turn out fine.


----------



## Booberry85 (Jun 5, 2011)

Ms. Lilly is correct. Kudos to you for leaving it out. Theoretically. the corn starch can clump, creating a micro-environment for bacteria to grow. There is a modified corn starch called Clear-gel that does not clump that is safe to use for canning.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I've used the clear gel for stews and soups. You have to get the regular though, not the instant. Your not supposed to can with the instant. It dissolves pretty well with a light wisking, or my favorite way, by putting some of the liquid and clear jel in a tupperware container and shake it up.


----------

